# [H] 25th Anniversary model, Ultramarines [W] £££'s (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I have for sale the 25th Anniversary model complete and unbuilt , no box, also have Marneus Calgar and his honour guard assembled (pinned) and primed I also have Captain Sicarius assembled and primed

PM me with any questions and offers


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Now on Ebay with a few other bits
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/vaughany1986/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Items on Ebay, ending in the next hour or so http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/vaughany1986/m.html?_nkw&_armrs=1&_from&_ipg&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Daamit, if only I had seen this earlier!


----------

